# Rescued Street Pigeon Needs Adopting



## Dcrawford11 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi, I'm David and I live in Hollywood, Los Angeles. I rescued a dying 4 week old chick. I used to have pigeons and other birds so I revived it and now 3 months later I really need to find a home for him.
I think it's a boy, coos a lot, loves to "attack" your hand when you put it in the cage. I think they are love bites but sometime wonder... it's intense!!! ouch!!

Very tame. Doesn't really fly strongly otherwise I would have released him to fend in the streets. Can fly for sure but kinda of weak. But otherwise incredibly healthy.

Please let me know if anyone has an aviary and would like to adopt. 
Thank you,
David
[email protected]


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Have you contacted Palomacy (http://www.pigeonrescue.org/)? I think that they might have great resources for connecting you to potential adopters.

I live in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada - in principle I'd be happy to adopt, but it would likely be better if you could find someone closer to you.

Best,
Howard


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe he just needs more flying time to build up the wings. If he is healthy, and his wings are fine, then he should be able to fly. It's a shame to have to keep him caged or in an aviary when he was used to being free.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If he is really tame would suggest finding him a home in an aviary and not releasing him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I just reread your post. I'm sorry, didn't remember where he was only about 4 weeks old when rescued. If that be the case, then as cwebster has said, he would be better off re-homed. If released, then he wouldn't have the survival skills he needs to be able to live in the wild.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He may need calcium supplement. Also, what are you feeding him? The inability to fly may be nutritional or he may have parasites.

Terry Whatley is in your area and may be able to take him or know of someone that can. 
949-584-6696


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope you can contact Terry who may have a suggestion for a permanent home.


----------

